# Parlee Z4 Test Ride



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I had the opportunity to test a Z4 in my size yesterday.
I have been on a Trek 5500 for a long long time and in past several years have felt a desire for something more upto date and with improved ride. I will have to say the 5500 has not been a bad bike at all. It is reasonalbly light, climbs good and absorbs the road better than anything else I have ridden. My only complaint is it could be a bit lighter and feels a bit too soft at times. I can see why the Z4 gets high marks. The frame is beautifully constructed and the quality seems very high. There is no lack of stiffness and has a very direct feel when you stomp on the pedals. Its very smooth on most road surfaces. But I found two areas that made it a no go for me. Climbing felt somewhat awkward, not sure it was the geometry or something else, I just did not feel as balanced and comfortable as I do on my 5500. Although the Z4 was smooth on somewhat rough road surfaces, it didn't handle large road imperfections nearly as well as my 5500, I felt like I was getting bucked everytime I would hit a larger bump or hole. I felt at times I could go faster on the Z4 but that I would not be happy with the overall performance. It could be if I rode it for a week I would adjust to it and end up loving it. The only other bike I have tested that was better than both my 5500 and the Z4 was a Time VXR and that was 2 years ago so I am going on memory of that ride. It had stiffness, comfort, climbing ability that is hard to beat. I still have some other bikes to test like Cervelo's, but I continue to lust after a Time.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

If you're going to seriously compare bikes/frames, you need to swap over your wheelsets so they don't distort the results. 

Times have a good reputation, especially the newer ones, though I've never ridden one. 

I think the new 6-series Madone is a superb riding bike. It just seems to not have any shortcomings.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Rode a Madone over a year ago and did not care for it.
Maybe I should try the latest one, heard they have made some changes.


----------

